# Wifi on NissanConnect



## Gena1982 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello,

I'm looking into possibly buying a new Nissan Altima, and I saw that the new cars come today with NissanConnect, and that you can get WIFI through it. My question is the WIFI comes from the system itself through 3G/4G connection, or I get connection though my phone via Bluetooth? 

Thanks,
Gena


----------



## bigdud (May 24, 2018)

*What is the WiFi connection for???*

I have searched the earth and I cannot find anyone who can tell me what I can do with the WiFi connection in my new Leaf.
I can connect to my home WiFi network but so what?


----------

